# Sturdy stands for bookshelfs



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi
I have some nice new Paradigm SE1's and looking for some sturdy stands (I have a hyper puppy), any recommendations in budget line?
Whats a good way to mount them to the stand? Velcro?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure about the stands but the velcro would work. :huh:


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

I have heard of people using blu-tack to help hold speakers on stands. I have not tried it myself. A quick look at the website suggests that blu-tack is not recommended for very heavy objects, but I could have sworn that I read somewhere about how strong it is and how well it works for speakers.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They problem with blue tack and heavy flat objects is the chance it will spread very thin and cover a large area making the items almost impossible to seperate without damaging them.


----------

